# Need VF Engineering Stage 1 Supercharger Install Instructions for MK4 12v VR6



## jefwoe (Feb 18, 2012)

Just bought a used VF Engineering S/C Stage 1 kit for my 2001 12v VR6 GTI and am in the process of installing it. 

Te previous (and original) owner of the VFE S/C has contacted VFE several times in an attempt to get the installation instructions, but has not received any responses whatsoever. I have tried googling the web, but to no avail.

Currently using a installation instruction document for a VF Engineering Stage 2 S/C kit for the mk4 R32 model. While these instructions serve as a basic guide for my install there are some key details that are making the install much more of a challenge than it needs to be.

If someone could post a link to the installation document for the mk4 12v VR6, or send it to me via PM I would really appreciate it!


----------



## 01VR6Red (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't have any help for the instructions for the kit but i am interested in getting that kit for myself so it'd be awesome if you could tell me how you like it and etc. thanks


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

think i have them somewhere...might be on my other (broken) computer though. ill check for ya


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

pm me your email. just found them :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jefwoe (Feb 18, 2012)

*Did you get the instructions?*

Sorry for the late response I have been struggling with this install. I finally got the install instructions, so if you need them still let me know. 

As far as how I like it, I don't know yet...the car is back together but I need the ECU that came with the kit matched to my car and after making an appointment with the dealer and then having my car towed there THEN they decide to tell me they won't do the ECU reprogramming. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

I need to get my car running ASAP, I cannot keep borrowing my friends' cars and my job requires that I be available to go into work at any time of the day or night. 

I need to find someone with VAG TACHO or VAG Commander and VAG COM to reprogram my ECU.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

have you tried contacting VF? send em your ecu over night and ship it back over night pricey but youll probably get it done faster


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

Can one of you show me how to install the idler pulley ? Or any info how to do that?


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

FrozenBanana said:


> Can one of you show me how to install the idler pulley ? Or any info how to do that?


it replaces the (2) bolts for the alternator.


----------



## jefwoe (Feb 18, 2012)

*From bad to worse*

I ended up calling the other Volkswagen dealership in the area and they helped me with the ECU matching.

However, immediately after having the ECU fixed, the upper timing chain guide broke or maybe it had been broken for a while, but in any case the timing chain must have skipped a tooth because there are shattered valve remnants in a cylinder. 

Currently working on pulling the motor to have it sent to a machine shop.

I would appreciate any suggestions, ideas, or tips from you (or anyone) on what I should be considering at this juncture. I feel like I am past the point of no return with the money I have already invested so I am going to continue to move forward and get the car running. I have thought about lowering the compression ratio with thicker headgaskets so that I can run a bit more boost on the supercharger. But at what point will I be pushing the limits of the plastic intake? I will probably need new cams...if so which cams would work well for this application? If I start making some of the changes how do I compensate for it from the ECU perspective? 

I see that you have gone way past a simple stage 1 s/c kit, what have you done to keep your ECU mapped with your upgrades?

Thanks!


----------



## aa2001 (Apr 23, 2012)

*VF Supercharger installation instructions for 12 V VR6*

Hello, 

I'm looking at getting this same setup and i have a MK4 jetta. I was wondering if you could email me the instructions if you dont mind. Thanks in advance. 

[email protected] 

Armin


----------



## rybacs (Mar 10, 2010)

How do make out *jefwoe* ,is she up and running ?


----------

